# Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope - Black or White?



## Timeout123 (Jun 20, 2012)

Black or white?

Please help decide!


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

White by all means! b-)


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

White, for the matching date wheel alone.


----------



## 2cats (Feb 24, 2011)

A pity, since black with a matching date wheel, on their mesh, would be awesome.


----------



## Armchair (Jul 7, 2008)

I think it looks more elegant in black.


----------



## obsidian (Feb 13, 2006)

Based on legibility, the white dial would be my choice. Those thin polished silver hands will reflect the black dial and become very hard to see in most lighting conditions. The white dial will be legible in most lighting conditions since the hands will cast a shadow on the white/silver dial helping to define them.
From a historical point of view, this is a design from the 60's, where silver and white dials were the norm. Back then, black dials were unusual in none sports watches, and usually only used on military and dive watches.


----------



## turtje (Apr 6, 2012)

I would go for the black one..


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

I think the Max Bill line is much better in white.


----------



## Yunsung (Aug 15, 2012)

I just got mine in black. There is a nice discussion and review here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/junghans-max-bill-chronoscope-59438-2.html

The negative points for me are:


No WR (which is something I stupidly overlooked before purchasing) - I am based in the UK so it rains nearly every 2 days
The strap that it comes with feels rather cheap for a watch that costs over £1000 GBP. The buckle is not even signed
The crown is not signed either, but stays true to Bauhaus
Acrylic glass with sicralan coating as opposed to Sapphire
The Chronoscope buttons don't feel very convincing

Positive points - it looks amazing!


----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

White,just got mine.


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

*BOTH !!!*

of course 

I, like someone above, would have these in a flash IF the glass was sapphire , but the design doesn't permit it........ YET

'til then it's a total deal breaker


----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

watchma said:


> *BOTH !!!*
> 
> of course
> 
> ...


If the glass was sapphire,the shape of it wouldn`t be the same.And the vintage feel would vanish also.


----------



## daniel_hk (Feb 1, 2011)

It was also a hard time for me to make decision on white or black dial a year ago. Finally, I picked white face as black dial is really hard to read the time . Agreed that the original strap and buckle quality is really bad! I had changed in day1.


----------

